# He Got me in Trouble Today



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Had Oscar in the park this morning when a guy and 2 kids walked past. no problem, Oscar took no real notice and that was that. I then heard some shouting about 20 seconds later turned round and there was the guy shouting "get your dog under control!!" I apologised staright away when I saw Oscar near his kid. Oscar then came back to me and I askjed the guy what had happened and he started shouting again. I apologised again when the guy told me Oscar had nicked his childs breakfast!!! 
He still carried on ranting despite me telling him that I was sorry twice and then started swearing and saying that "if it happens again". Well this got me riled and i asked him what he meant, and he said he would call the police. In the end I told him that as I had apologised twice and he had refused to accept it I felt justified in acting the same way as him and told him to control his kids by making them eat their breakfast at a table!! I may have thrown a choice word in there too!! I'm not proud of this but I was incensed that he wouldn't calm down and i thought he was about to threaten my dog!!
I don't think he was a dog owner :
And I didn't admonish the dog as it was too late and he would have thought I was telling him off for standing next to me!!


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't sweat it! Why in the heck would you have your kids eat breakfast at the park and what else would you expect from any dog? Some people are just slightly crazy and you have to just let it go in one ear and out the other. Don't let it wreck your day!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

So,uhh.................. What did Oscar nick for breakfast?


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

some people are just plain rude, i know i work at a grocery store, even if its 100% not your fault some people just want to be asses, don't worry, if i was the kid i would have been stoked to have a vizsla come and eat my food, **** Lili does it to me, i'm just sitting there and she just climbs up and eats my sandwich, and i crack up laughing


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

If I was that parent I would have cracked up laughing. This guy sounds like he needs to chill.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

There are a lot of people out there that get upset about dogs. I try to keep mine under control when out and about but at the end of the day eventually someone is going to get upset. I don't think there was anything more you could have done.

They can be sneaky little devils sometimes. You have to watch them like they are toddlers.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I know, I'm learning. Though I'm going to try a bit more dteadiness training with him from now. Gunnr, the own never told me what the breakfast was but from the way Oscar was licking his chops it was very nice and tasty!!!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

What's to say the child didn't offer the 'breakfast' to the dog, I know my kids would have and i'm afraid I pobably wouldn't have been as restained as you were before mentioning ' breakfast and parks' don't go together.


----------

